# Cargo Capacity



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

The X-T got it's first real test as a "cargo hauler" today.

My daughter & family are in the process of moving house, so a lot of stuff has to go into storage while the new house is being built.

They drive an '05 Mazda Tribute which presented the opportunity for a 
side-by-side test. Both vehicles were parked in their driveway and loaded from floor to ceiling and I do mean "loaded".

The Tribute stored 21 boxes of varying sizes, while the X-T stored 29 :thumbup: 

As I looked at the "stance" of the X-T I could not see any appreciable difference - and there was a fair bit of weight involved. On the drive to the storage unit I did not notice any appreciable difference in the handling of the vehicle.

Our second trip consisted of a mixed bag of odds and ends, furniture and things of "weird" shapes. The X-T proved to be a very capable vehicle and quite suited to this type of exercise.

My son-in-law was impressed, especially with the removal of the rear seat "bottoms" which provides that few extra inches in length. That being said, we had a look at his (which they have had for about 9 months) only to "discover" that the Tribute seat bottoms remove in a similar manner.

While I don't intend to christen the X-T as "The Hairy Hauler" I was quite impressed with amount of "stuff" that one can "cram" into this vehicle.

So, if you have the need, don't hesitate to put your X-T to work for you.

:cheers: = Roger


----------



## mdj (Jul 6, 2005)

I have to move my daughter back to university soon and hope that all her stuff, which I brought home in my Grand Caravan, will go back via my XTrail. Could be tight! :thumbup:


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Visibility*

mdj :

It may be a challenge or an exercise in "engineering" - the GC has a lot of capacity.

Here's a lesson learned by myself re "visibility" - careful how you load - if you use the front passenger seat (as I did) you may block the side mirror, which will present a problem when changing lanes  

Good luck with it = Roger


----------



## Cantum (Jun 12, 2005)

I take mine camping about every 40 days, and it performs well in holding my gear, which, for a five day event, is considerable. I previously owned a Cavalier Z24, and to try and fit an 18X12 tent bag inside was next to impossible with all the other gear. Now, I have extra room.

Am going camping this weekend- will post pics after I return of cargo hold.

It should be noted that I've taken the X-Trail off-road (bush trails) during these endeavours, and it's performed admirably. As the remnant of Hurricane Dennis travel North, I should get an oppurtunity to play in some fairly deep puddles if the storms don't break up much. I'll just wait and hope.


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

I also camp a lot and I was amazed at how well it swallowed all my gear. What really surprised me though is how the car felt like it wasn't forcing at all. The car handled and accelerated like it was empty. I had two coolers full of food and beer plus gear for two families and the suspension still had plenty of clearence. I was also amazed at how smooth the car was over forest roads. With my other cars, the ride over bumbs and "ribbed" roads was almost impossible. "Ribbed" roads are what I call dirt roads that when wet, were travelled by a tractor and the wheels of the tractor actually makes ripples in the road. All my other cars would hop on these ribs/ripples and it would be very hard to accelerate up a hill cause I would be loosing traction and skipping all over the place. With the X-Trail.... it was like driving on pavement. 4wd = very cool. I love my X!!!

Ryan


----------



## Cantum (Jun 12, 2005)

Well, my camping trip was a disaster- sort of. After a month of drought, the skies opened up and it rained for three days straight, dumping roughly 3" onto London. This means no pics of the X-Trail's loaded cargo hold, nor my desired pics of me careening along the bush trails. Although, if anyone's interested, I have a picture of a Raccoon eating my Swiss Chalet leftovers around midnight on Thursday night.

Fortunately, I can definelty testify to the Nissan's ability to stand up to a foot or so of water at relatively high speeds, and can extend Nissan a thank you for building a vehicle that handles fair amounts of water-looged dirt/mud (say, 6-8" of it) as well as the Trail does.

As well, I am also remarkably pleased at the "Perfect Bed" feature of the X-Trail. The seals went on the rain-fly of my 10X18 party tent, and I had several leaks in the sleeping compartment, which meant someone (the shortest of us) had to sleep in the truck. He had no complaints, and rather enjoyed it.

So, although stuff went wrong, the X-Trail performed admirably.


----------

